# EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009



## Coolone (Jan 4, 2011)

.

*EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009*


*Worklog*
_By_ Coolone


*a.* *Name of mod:*
EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009


*b.* *Description of my case:*

*Idea*
When my fantastic EIZO FlexScan T68 died I felled very sorry since we already have been friends through 8 years where the EIZO FlexScan T68 monitor have given me the best pictures I ever have seen on a monitor. So I thought this should not be the end of my great EIZO so my imagination was questioned how could I still get anything out of my old monitor, even if it not could deliver any pictures anymore? 

Since I like to have a PC case with my one touch I thought it could be nice to make a case mod where nearby all used hardware was visible. This was the beginning of my EIZO FlexScan T68 case mod project, where you could see the hardware I have used for my project through the acrylic glass I have build into the front of my old monitor.







EIZO FlexScan® T68 (CRT Monitors)
http://www.eizo.com/Support/discontinued/crt/t68.asp


*c.* *Hardware used for my case mod:*

Some description and pictures of the hardware I have used for my EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009.


*Processor*






Intel® Core™ i7 processor – 920
http://www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/index.htm?iid=prod_desktopcore+body_corei7badge







With faster, intelligent multi-core technology that automatically applies processing power where it's needed most, new Intel® Core™ i7 processors deliver an incredible breakthrough in PC performance. They're the best desktop processors on the planet.






Product information

2.66 GHz core speed

8 processing threads with Intel® HT technology

8 MB of Intel® Smart Cache

3 Channels of DDR3 1066 MHz memory








*Chipset*






Intel® X58 Express Chipset
http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/x58/x58-overview.htm







Desktop PC platforms based on the Intel® X58 Express Chipset, combined with the Intel® Core™ i7 processor family, drive breakthrough performance and state-of-the-art technology to performance and mainstream platforms.

The Intel X58 Express Chipset supports the latest 45nm Intel Core i7 processor family at 6.4 GT/s and 4.8 GT/s speeds via the Intel® QuickPath Interconnect (Intel® QPI). Additionally, this chipset delivers dual x16 or quad x8 PCI Express* 2.0 graphics card support, and support for Intel® High Performance Solid State Drives on ICH10 and ICH10R consumer SKUs








*Motherboard*






ASUS Rampage II Extreme
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=2619&l1=3&l2=179&l3=815&l4=0







The Ultimate Overclocking Board for Tweaking Fun

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - News
http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=13130

ASUS Unleashes Highest Performing Enthusiast Motherboard to Date: ROG Rampage II Extreme 



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 



Best-of-breed Republic of Gamers (ROG) Motherboard Supports 3-Way SLI® and CrossFireX™ 
Setups on Latest Intel Platform to Deliver Unprecedented Gaming and Benchmarking Performance



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





*Memory*






Patriot Extreme Performance Viper Series DDR3 6GB (3 x 2GB) PC3-16000 (2000MHz) Low Latency DIMM Kit 

Patriot Memory PVT36G2000LLK
http://patriotmemory.com/products/g...group=PC3-16000-2000MHzMemoryModules&catid=23


Patriot Memory PVT36G2000LLK Specs
http://patriotmemory.com/products/detailp.jsp?prodline=5&catid=23&prodgroupid=82&id=795&type=1






Patriot Extreme Performance (EP) line is engineered to expand your gaming options. These modules are designed
to operate at 2000MHz and is available in 2GB kit capacity. Equipped with Patriot ACC (Aluminum Copper Composite) 
technology, these modules are designed for maximum performance and stability under extreme overclocking conditions. 
Engineered with quality and Performance in mind, Patriot Extreme Performance line is the ultimate solution for 
extreme overclockers, gamers, and PC enthusiasts. 



*Graphics Card*

SAPPHIRE
http://www.sapphiretech.com






SAPPHIRE HD 4550 512MB DDR3 PCI-E 1G HM HDMI
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=209



 . 

 . 



With all the latest features, the ATI Radeon™ HD 4550 graphics cards deliver an incredible visual experience 
with best in classperformance. Enjoy unprecedented levels of graphics realism and play the latest games with 
support for Microsoft DirectX®10.1. Add this graphics card to your PC and watch Blu-ray movies and HD content 
play with incredible visual fidelity1, and view digital photos with over 1 billion colors2. Do it all with 
break-through efficiency that doesn’t compromise performance.



*Hard Drives*

Western Digital VelociRaptor 300 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD3000HLFS ) 3.5-inch (backplane-ready)
http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=495



 . 

 . 



300 GB, 3 Gb/s, 16 MB Cache, 10,000 RPM

The evolution of 10,000 RPM SATA technology.


Western Digital VelociRaptor 300 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD3000GLFS ) 3.5-inch (SATA cable connect)
http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/products.asp?DriveID=459



 . 

 . 



300 GB, 3 Gb/s, 16 MB Cache, 10,000 RPM

The evolution of 10,000 RPM SATA technology.



*Cooling*

_CPU-Cooling_
To cool the Intel® Core™ i7 processor I have chosen this great Thermalright TRUE Copper cooling solution. 

Thermalright TRUE Copper CPU Heatsink
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/true-copper/product_cpu_cooler_t_copper.html








 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 




Thermalright LGA1366 Bolt-Thru-Kit
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_accessories.html#lga1366boltnew







Thermalright TR-FDB-1600 Fan (1600RPM)
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/fan/product_tr_fdb_fan.html



 . 




On the following website you could see how well the Thermalright TRUE Copper CPU Heatsink is designed.
http://www.viddler.com/explore/KBrozio/videos/2/1.243/


_“CASE”-Cooling_
To cool my case mod I have chosen some 120mm Cooler Master case fans. 

Cooler Master 120mm Switch-Fan R4-L2S-12KB-GP - Sonic Blue
http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=36&id=2579






Introduction Features Specifications Gallery Reviews Support

Higher transparency fan frame and brighter LED

LED On/Off control connector to turn on or shut off LED based on user’s need

With one control panel to connect up to 3 LED On/Off Fans

Higher air flow to enhance cooling performance

Silent operation for excellent case cooling

RoHS compliance for protecting the environment



*Optical Drives*

Pioneer BDR-203BK
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/45/75/442/BDR-203BK/specs.html







Blu-Ray DVD & Pro Blu-Ray - DVD Writer (Blu-Ray & DVD Burner)



 . 

 . 



The BDR-203BK offers 8X reading for single layer BD-ROM/R/RE discs and 6X reading for dual layer BD-ROM discs, along with 8X writing for BD-R and 2X writing for BD-RE single layer discs, 16X writing for DVD-R/+R, 6X for DVD-RW/+RW, 8X for DVD-R/+R DL (Dual / Double Layer), 5X for DVD-RAM and 24X for CD-R/RW media types.



*Sound Card*

Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=208&product=17813&nav=0






Maximum audio performance and connectivity for Pro Gamers

Realistic EAX® 5.0 sound effects that pull you into the game

Accurate 3D positional audio - even with normal headphones

Accelerated audio for unbeatable game performance

Clearer voice chats for better voice communication

Works with PCI Express equipped PCs



*Light*

Cooler Master Ultra Aurora CCFL Series (DFL-UD1-EB)
http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=128








*Power Supply*

Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 850W
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_...00001182&name=Toughpower+QFan+850W+&ov=n&ovid



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 



Unique patented designed blade shape and a 360° open frame, effectively reducing noise. 
Extreme Quiet 14cm ball-bearing QFan technology.



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





*d.* *Hardware setup:*

Pictures of the hardware setup for my EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009.













 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





*e.* *Build phase:*

Some pictures from the build phase of the EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009.


Monitor



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Monitor split apart








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 









Motherboard tray



 . 

 . 




Monitor with motherboard tray



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Acrylic glass








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Monitor with acrylic glass








 . 

 . 




Monitor with PSU








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Monitor with hardware installed








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










*f.* *Case Mod finished:*

Pictures of the finished EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009.



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





*g.* *Case Mod finished with hardware installed:*

Pictures of the finished EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009 with the hardware installed.








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










*h.* *Thanks for taking a look at my case modding project:*






Feel free comment on my case mod project!


.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2011)

Hands down! you did a great job man!!!

put these on our gallery for rating!!!


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice mod Coolone, nicely done  

Good luck in that contest


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 4, 2011)

Brillaint job, but I can't help but think building a monitor into that monitor would be rather fun


----------



## Coolone (Jan 5, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hands down! you did a great job man!!!
> 
> put these on our gallery for rating!!!
> 
> http://ffe.tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar81219_9.gif




Hi *HUSKIE*

Thanks for the nice word's!

I have set it up in the techPowerUp Case Modding Gallery now.

EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009  
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2886.html



Also thanks to *Loosenut* and *pantherx12* for your comments!

.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 5, 2011)

why not try and fit a LCD monitor in there?? then your complete pc would seriously be all in one. i bet it could be done easily and you have more then enough room left in there for it!


----------



## Coolone (Jan 5, 2011)

.



pantherx12 said:


> Brillaint job, but I can't help but think building a monitor into that monitor would be rather fun






overclocking101 said:


> why not try and fit a LCD monitor in there?? then your complete pc would seriously be all in one. i bet it could be done easily and you have more then enough room left in there for it!





Hi *panther* & *overclocking101*

I have made two case mod's out of my old EIZO monitor.



*EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009*   






Worklog - techPowerUp! Forums:
 EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009


Picture Gallery - techPowerUp! Case Modding Gallery:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2886.html


Homepage of my Case Mod:
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/EIZOGamingCaseMod2009/




*EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009*






Worklog - techPowerUp! Forums:
 EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 *(**NEW**)*


Picture Gallery - techPowerUp! Case Modding Gallery:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2887.html


Homepage of my Case Mod:
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/EIZOComplexityCaseMod2009/



.


----------

